# Wanna switch to linux but some questions...



## NikhilVerma (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi..

I want to to switch over to linux but I wanna make sure it's worth it...
So I wanna clear some doubts ... ahem... here it goes ...

** Can I play games like Doom III or NFSU2 on linux??
* Can I use popular softwares like Photoshop, Office, TV viewing software, ACD See etc on linux?? 
(I don't want any alternates coz most of them aren't up to the mark)
* I have heard that linux doesn't support DVD's??!!
* What file system does Linux need?
* I also use MSN Messenger powered by .net framework.. Will it work on Linux?
* Is Linux really virus proof??
* Will Linux support my Digital Camera ??? (Kodak CX6200)
* Can I safeguard a specific folder in Linux??*


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 27, 2004)

> * Can I play games like Doom III or NFSU2 on linux??


yep, d3 has been made for linux, infact, the d3 demo for linux was there on this mnths digit dvd, dunno abt nfs tho


> * Can I use popular softwares like Photoshop, Office, TV viewing software, ACD See etc on linux??


well, not directly, u cannot install them directly in linux...u may need emulators like wine. u can indeed run them in linux using crossover office (but its not free)


> * I have heard that linux doesn't support DVD's??!!


u heard wrong...older linux distros may not support dvds, but nowadays most linux distros support DVD...(here, i can run dvds on suse 9.1)


> * What file system does Linux need?


ext3


> * I also use MSN Messenger powered by .net framework.. Will it work on Linux?


u can do that using GAIM


> * Is Linux really virus proof??


oh yes...no doubt abt it...GNUrag has elaborated a lot on this before...according to him, no file can self execute automatically on linux once it is downloaded and u have to give it execute permission for that. besides, there arent many viruses written for linux


> * Will Linux support my Digital Camera ??? (Kodak CX6200)


well, it might be able to...fc3 and suse 9.1 are known to support many digital cameras thru USB interface


> * Can I safeguard a specific folder in Linux??


just make it read only...it will be secured

if i'm wrong anywhere, either GNUrag, tuxfan or firewall will correct me.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 27, 2004)

One thing I would like to point is running W32 applications in Linux takes hell lotta resources .. And running memory hogs like Photoshop isnt advisable ..

You can try Gimp for image processing .. Its the best IMHO ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 27, 2004)

One more thing .. If you have internal modem, chances of it being supported are too slim .. I have two modems and none of them is supported  ...


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 27, 2004)

batty said:
			
		

> One more thing .. If you have internal modem, chances of it being supported are too slim .. I have two modems and none of them is supported  ...


thats the main reason why i'm using windows more than linux    i havent seen the net thru linux ever since i started to use it...i just wish someone writes working drivers for my internal HSF modem sometime.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok so the main problem for me will arise when I run most of the Windows apps on Linux...

And my other Windows partition won't recognise the linus partition...

Let GNURag share his views...


----------



## Ricky (Nov 27, 2004)

Guys.. why you don't understand that linux is not windows ! lol

If you are using windows then you have to use software developed for windows ! 
So when you will or u are using linux then you have to use LINUX software , don't ask how to run photoshop *for windows* in LINUX , it is for windows ! lol

Although through emulation you can do all you want to do ! but again this means that you can't leave windows.. if that so then why wanna switch to windows. 

There is almost alternative in LINUX for windows application but again few major ones are yet to be ported to LINUX properly but small one are infact better in LINUX .

Linux is just getting popular so you will see more and more useful and better softwar on LINUX platform. Infact in some cases linux have the best solution than windows  .. Man I know that! 

About modem.. again that has been discussed here as well as on LS so many time , it is b'coz the manufacturers of internal modem donot reveal hardware specs. which are required to write a device driver so support for internal modem is not good in LINUX !

Above all LINUX is always freindly to windows but WINDOws always tries to hinder it. 
You can easily access win partition in LINUX but to access linux partition from windows you have to use third party software and also those are not reliable and useful 


!!!!!! 
One day in forum pruning my this hard typed post will easily deleted !


----------



## go4inet (Nov 27, 2004)

but these days products developed for Windows are available for both Linux & Mac ! 

Most companie do maufacture for both ! And there are many releases from Macromedia in this issue Ricky !

All adobe products are available for MAC version. I hope you know tht. I guess they have for linux versions too.

Here is something i found for u guys :



> *Photoshop on Linux?*
> 
> I have been a Photoshop user for many years. In fact, I used to work at Adobe Systems, where I used it everyday to test Imagesetter RIPs. I had several versions of the software to test -- just to be sure it worked. I decided to install the earliest version I had on hand first, and then upgrade to later versions incrementally.
> 
> ...



Most of the questions here are solved @ *www.desktoplinux.com/ and move under the articles section to find some stuffs like one i posted above.

P.S : Always follow my words " Google is ur best pal" Google them b4 you make posts.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## go4inet (Nov 27, 2004)

And I thought this link cud be also use for you

:: *www.desktoplinux.com/cgi-bin/board/UltraBoard.pl?Action=ShowBoard&Board=migration ::

The above link is for Migration from Windows XP to Linux. And you can see ppl post just like wht u posted here.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## mail2and (Nov 27, 2004)

welll if u want to use MSN on linux, i wud suggest you use aMSn. that  supports hindi fonts and even dispays hindi on the contact list. Also it has all features of Msn plus.  So i guess it rocks.


----------



## BONZI (Nov 28, 2004)

> guys.. why you don't understand that linux is not windows ! lol



Yeah you're right ricky.

I would suggest you that dont give up windows. Try to use linux along with linux. You will certainly take some time to get used to it. I think I'm getting better speed (while using internet) than windows.

Now your problems 



1) Doom 3 has linux version so go get it. NFS UG can be played using wine emulator. About UG2 I will tell you soon.



> * Can I use popular softwares like Photoshop, Office, TV viewing software, ACD See etc on linux??



Forget it. You are doing only half by opting Linux. Try alternatives.



> * What file system does Linux need?


I suggest ext3. You can also use reiser ext2 etc.



> * Is Linux really virus proof??


No guarentee. It would be better to say there are not many virus(worms) attacking linux. Virus have tough life inside linux. But in future ,cant say.




> Will Linux support my Digital Camera ??? (Kodak CX6200)



 Kodak EasyShare CX7530 works with gphoto2. It recognize camera as USB PTP Class Camera.


----------



## flashweb (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't think it will be easy for you to completely switch to Linux at this time. I also facing similar problem, my work demand me to stick on to windows.

So the beast solution is to install Linux as secondary os, you may use software like VMWare to install Linux inside Windows. You can completely siwtch to Linux once you are confident that you can leave with out Windows.

There are replacement for Windows programs available in Linux, but these are not exactly same, so you it take time to find which linux program you can use as an alternative.

For example i use Edit Plus on windows, the nearest alternative i can find on linux is Quanta. Still expect to miss many functions supported in windows.

It all depends on what you want to do. For some, it is easy to switch to linux (eg: if u do php, perl scripting).


----------



## go4inet (Nov 28, 2004)

mail2and said:
			
		

> welll if u want to use MSN on linux, i wud suggest you use aMSn. that  supports hindi fonts and even dispays hindi on the contact list. Also it has all features of Msn plus.  So i guess it rocks.



This is available free on SourceForge !


----------



## go4inet (Nov 28, 2004)

*CrossOver Office Linux 4.0*

CrossOver Office - Our flagship Linux desktop productivity tool. Allows you to run many popular office productivity software applications, such as *Microsoft Office*, *Lotus Notes*, Microsoft Project and Visio, graphics applications like *Macromedia Dreamweaver MX, Flash MX, and Adobe Photoshop,* and many more. Not only that, but CrossOver Office also allows you to use many Windows Web browser plugins, such as QuickTime and Shockwave, directly on your Linux browser. No Windows Operating System license required; CrossOver is a complete replacement for your Windows OS as far as your applications are concerned. 

We offer two versions of CrossOver Office: Professional and Standard. The Standard version provides home users and Linux enthusiasts with all of the great features that CrossOver has always been noted for, at an affordable price point. Professional builds on the functionality of Standard, by adding enhanced deployability features, as well as the ability to run CrossOver in shared mode from a single machine. Professional also comes with a longer support period, and a higher support level, making it a more robust Windows-to-Linux migration tool. 

*www.codeweavers.com/site/products/

Might help u ...................


----------



## klinux (Nov 28, 2004)

try explore2fs to view ur linux partitions from windows . at the moment it works only for ext2 and 3 i think . still havent worked out a way to view reiserfs . 

*uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Guys for your replies...
But I have decided to not Install Linux for like another 2 years...

After it has gained enough popularity so that most of the software makers release Linux versions too.. Coz emulation is very slow ...
Then I will install it...

I simply had too many expectations from it.. most of them were unfulfilled...


----------



## Ricky (Nov 28, 2004)

I suggest you have to have DUAL BOOT pal !


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 28, 2004)

Nikhil, you don't have to give it up.

You can definitely install Linux as a dual-boot along with your current installation of Windows.
Try *Knoppix*, it is a very good distro for people new to linux.

..... and if you feel you're not happy with it, you can remove it anytime.


----------



## klinux (Nov 28, 2004)

think of it this way . u have a dream car in mind , say "merc-mclaren slr" but it still hasnt come to india , koz of several reasons , so just get into a merc and practise on it till u get ur dream car man . put up linux just for the heck of it and start fiddling around with ur free time . u didnt start using windows koz of some specific reason right . start linux the same way and u will go like " wow , i didnt know i could do this in linux " after a couple of days, weeks . enjoy


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 28, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys for your replies...
> But I have decided to not Install Linux for like another 2 years...
> 
> After it has gained enough popularity so that most of the software makers release Linux versions too.. Coz emulation is very slow ...
> ...


u dont have to completely switch over
why dont u install linux as dual boot along with windows as i do? it wont affect windows in any way.
thus u will be able to learn linux for the next two years until u decide what next to do.
and also, there r many softwares on linux that u can use as alternatives to popular s/w on windows.

cmon yaar, linux doesnt meet many(i mean *too many*) of my requirements but i'm just using it to learn.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 28, 2004)

I guess all of your issues have already been addressed by now... as i was offline for a couple of days.... but just some of the points i'd like to make...



			
				NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> * I have heard that linux doesn't support DVD's??!!


Its not like Linux does not support DVDs... if some software is not there does not mean such a thing does not exist.... * mplayer * should play your DVDs...

There's a complete distro dedicated to multimedia linux... see this page: *movix.sourceforge.net/ ... a quote from that page:


> # MoviX: a mini CD Linux distro able to boot directly from CD and load in RAM a console interface to MPlayer. From the interface you can easily play DVDs, VCDs, audio/video files Audio CD, internet radios, TV, you name it!
> *MoviX is now able to boot also from HD, USB pen, CF card and from the net. *


You may not able to play certain games ... but that's just an issue with the game development company... if they dont want to support linux users... then its a problem.... 



			
				NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> * Is Linux really virus proof??


The UNIX filesystem, by its defination, * cannot have viruses *..... and that for sure.... In any unix OS... a file has read/write/execute attributes.... now whenever a new  file is created or downloaded from the internet, then by default it has read-only permissions.... Now you have to manually(or by a script) change its permissions to make it executable....

Sure, Worms for Unix are possible, but its just a matter of fixing that bug... But Viruses for Unix/Linux are not possible by defination....



			
				NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> * Can I safeguard a specific folder in linux??[/b]


Sure... you might want to read the man pages of * chmod * for more info.... in addition, Linux also comes bundled with * GPG : GNU Privacy Gaurd *... this is an industry strength grade Encryption/Security software that comes with every distro.... 



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> Guys.. why you don't understand that linux is not windows


Exactly Ricky, there's no point in developing the * Wine * project.... people still want to use windows software on linux .... there's no point in emulating a software meant and designed for another platform.... 

GNU/Linux is a very friendly operating system.... friendly in terms of being friends with other OS and standards, not humans....


----------



## FasTrack (Nov 30, 2004)

Wonderful and absolutely educative post.

I too was stuck in a dilema as NikhilVerma, many of my doubts have been cleared.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmm..

WHy i have never found a post !!

*I want to shift to windows but some doubts to be cleared ?* ie from any OS !

do it means windows don't have any doubt or there is no one who have not started with windows ! 


*Just a thought*


----------



## sreevirus (Dec 2, 2004)

Ricky said:
			
		

> Hmm..
> 
> WHy i have never found a post !!
> 
> ...


coz ppl r bound to use the most popular thing available...linux is just beginning to gain popularity but i dont think many knew too much abt linux abt 3 yrs ago...windows was and still is the most popular OS around and ppl have become much too used to it...so the prospect of ppl switching over from windows to linux wud be rare...and as linux is the OS for the geeks, only a newbie who has started using linux without ever touching windows wud ask such a question which ricky quoted....hardcore linux fans wud never switch 
and i can say most of the users r ppl like me...general users who just want to surf the net, listen to music, watch movies, *play games*, just get things done quick...when most of these r not easy to do on linux (at present) why *would* ppl go for linux?
a problem on windows can be easily solved coz one guy or the other who lives next to u may know its solution, but unfortunately, its not the same in case of linux.....while some say there is freedom of choice in linux, this can be confusing, my friends ask me who manufactures linux? is there any standards? its quite difficult to make them understand.....they dont give a damn about freedom....i tried to give some of my friends live boot cds like SLAX and Knoppix but they say its crazy and too difficult to understand....
:sigh:
i hope linux will keep evolving to the point that lay users will embrace it.


----------



## technomodel (Dec 3, 2004)

unfortunately sree, if people keep on thinking that how will i continue with my regular _non-geeky_(whatever that means)  chores in linux as it is too difficult to use, you wont be able to fully exploit what linux has to offer. 
when you start using linux and have a readily accessible connection to the internet, you will find that you will easily find applications for whatever you do in windows. the only thing you can complain about is a hardware compatibility problem, as it is sometimes difficult to find appropriate drivers for linux.but you generally find a solution by searching the net or posting at LUG's.
and i think that is where is the real attraction of linux. it will make you feel different.not geeky, different. it's this feeling which has kept many beginners into linux inspite of the apparent difficult nature. as i pointed out at some other place, it is not very adventurous or daring to keep using something that has been tailor made and packaged by someone else, and not allowing you to change anything about it.
you feel you can find everything in it because the _thought process_ has been built up that way. tell me, does anyone complain that windows does not recognise a reiser or ext3 fsystem?no.neither can you change that.easily. but you can recompile linux kernel to read from an ntfs fs. 
most use windows as the bench mark to compare other os's, but it's not.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2004)

sreevirus said:
			
		

> Ricky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm.. 
Well you are right! but there are millions of poeple.. and i Hve seen none ! 

yaar.. exception is everywhere..
but y not here !

Ya.. when u say that in trouble of windows the guy next door might be knowing the solution... I remember my days of LINUX when I was new to it. NO ONE TO HELP .. i learned lots from forums.. now I have forum to help others.


----------



## sreevirus (Dec 5, 2004)

technomodel said:
			
		

> if people keep on thinking that how will i continue with my regular non-geeky(whatever that means) chores in linux as it is too difficult to use, you wont be able to fully exploit what linux has to offer.


well technomodel, i'm talking from the point of view of a home user...and as i said, the first requirement that ppl like me look for in an OS is ease of use and unfortunately, linux has a long long way to go in this matter. way too much of the command line interface is a big let down according to me and its least appealing.


			
				technomodel said:
			
		

> when you start using linux and have a readily accessible connection to the internet, you will find that you will easily find applications for whatever you do in windows. the only thing you can complain about is a hardware compatibility problem, as it is sometimes difficult to find appropriate drivers for linux.but you generally find a solution by searching the net or posting at LUG's.


well...thats what i was talking about...linux has a long way to go and i believe it *will* reach the reach the destination in near future.


			
				technomodel said:
			
		

> and i think that is where is the real attraction of linux. it will make you feel different.not geeky, different. it's this feeling which has kept many beginners into linux inspite of the apparent difficult nature. as i pointed out at some other place, it is not very adventurous or daring to keep using something that has been tailor made and packaged by someone else, and not allowing you to change anything about it.


hmm...i disagree technomodel...i dont know any programming and i cant make any applications...so i wud have to stick to a tailor made application packaged by someone else.  adverturers must have the right tools to go on with the adventure (in this case knowledge of programming, kernel scripting) and i have none of that.  and the prospect is least attractive to me. i think i'm already being adventurous just by going ahead and trying to learn linux when i'm better off with windows...(some of the people who i know r less adventurous..lol...they run at the word of linux  )


			
				technomodel said:
			
		

> you feel you can find everything in it because the _thought process_ has been built up that way. tell me, does anyone complain that windows does not recognise a reiser or ext3 fsystem?no.neither can you change that.easily. but you can recompile linux kernel to read from an ntfs fs.


well, technomodel, thats exactly what i am pointing at. will a home user without much knowledge in kernel scripting and languages dare recompile the kernel? i dont think so. if i wanted to access the ext3/reiserfs partitions, the first thing i will do is look for an application that wud allow me to do so...and if its the case for linux where i wud like to access the fat32/ntfs partitions, the first thing i will do is look for an application or an rpm for that...recompiling the kernel wud be my really last option and i wud most probably refrain from doing so coz who knows what wud happen if i screwed up?!


			
				technomodel said:
			
		

> most use windows as the bench mark to compare other os's, but it's not.


well, an OS has to be compared with another OS, doesnt it? atleast thats how we can know what an OS has in store for us and what r its pros and cons when compared with the other OS.


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 5, 2004)

sreevirus said:
			
		

> the first requirement that ppl like me look for in an OS is ease of use and unfortunately, linux has a long long way to go in this matter. way too much of the command line interface is a big let down according to me and its least appealing.



You know what, there's a competition between * Nature* and * Software Developers * .... Software developers will keep coming with prettier user interfaces.... and mother nature will keep creating dumber human beings .........


----------



## sreevirus (Dec 5, 2004)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> You know what, there's a competition between * Nature* and * Software Developers * .... Software developers will keep coming with prettier user interfaces.... and mother nature will keep creating dumber human beings .........


cmon now GNU, i was just pointing out the facts...u r a linux freak and i am not... u r a programmer and i'm just a student. 
i didnt quite get u..
and why the bitter attact ?  i dont deny i'm nutz but thats how i am  i'm an end user and software development is not my job. all that i'm looking for is easily useable softwares. i dont care for prettier interfaces, but the GUI shud be easy to use.
btw arent software developers human beings too or r they some kind of other hitherto unknown alien species somewhere from the andromeda galaxy?


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 5, 2004)

sree... i was not pointing to you are anyone else on this forum.... this was just a quote that someone made from ilug-bom mailing list.... should i post its source also ?


----------



## technomodel (Dec 5, 2004)

> > technomodel wrote:
> > if people keep on thinking that how will i continue with my regular non-geeky(whatever that means) chores in linux as it is too difficult to use, you wont be able to fully exploit what linux has to offer.
> 
> 
> ...



it's a fact that hardcore linux distros like slackware,gentoo or debian are a lot command line based.but it is this powerful linux shell that has given most of  this stability.less the eye-candy,easier runs the machine.dont you agree? but modern packaged distributions like suse,mandrake or fedora have made it easier to manage the system by introducing good gui tools.i even hear that in fc3 the only time you have to resort to command line is when you are writing programs,but as you said, you are not a programmer  so linux IS becoming easier for the home user. and if you think, u will surely agree that moving to linux is a lot mental,as u urself said.u just need to move 


> i think i'm already being adventurous just by going ahead and trying to learn linux when i'm better off with windows...(some of the people who i know r less adventurous..lol...they run at the word of linux  )


 8)  



> i dont know any programming and i cant make any applications...so i wud have to stick to a tailor made application packaged by someone else. Smile adverturers must have the right tools to go on with the adventure (in this case knowledge of programming, kernel scripting) and i have none of that


i admit, i might have become a bit too overenthusiastic   .but tell me sree, do u think that u need to know programming,kernel scripting etc to use linux?not at all. that part is left to those people who are into kernel or software development.for you, you only need to use that stable kernel and the software/applications they prepared. what i had meant about that 'tailor-made' application is that for linux,you are free to use it the way you like it.for example, suppose you are using windows 98, which has poor networking,worse hardware support and terrible stability. what do you need to do?you dish ou a few thousands of bucks and get urself  a copy of xp/2000 or whatever.
but now suppose you are using a linux distro with the 2.4 kernel, and you need support for ur raid volumes and access to ntfs partition.all you need to do is download the latest kernel and recompile.besides ur needed hardware support,u get a stable system with bleedin edge kernel.


> recompiling the kernel wud be my really last option and i wud most probably refrain from doing so coz who knows what wud happen if i screwed up?!


you can screw up a hdd partion using a logical volume manager as easily you can screw up a kernel recompilation.in fact, the former is simpler  .recompiling the kernel is as simple as typing a few thinga, choosing a few options, and pressing enter. moreover, you can always keep a backup of the existing kernel and test the newly compile dkernel for stability by booting into it.if there is any mistakes,just remove it and compile afresh.but if you screw up with the vm you in most cases u have nothing to do but kiss ur data goodbye.


----------



## demoninside (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey guys it realy makes me more confident about using linux
u guys rock


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Dec 6, 2004)

Come on all you guys who are standing by the side and testing the water....Dive in Linux is the future and will provide a real learning into what a computer is its like getting intimate with a lady (windows is like having phone Se*).


----------



## cnukutti (Dec 7, 2004)

Why dont you try the live CD option. after a few days or weeks of usage you can decide to install linux
try Knoppix 3.6 which is really cool and friendly.


----------

